

Verizon launches 4G LTE network in 27 new markets - fhoxh
http://news.verizonwireless.com/LTE/Overview.html

======
samstave
I just got my Verizon 4G JETPACK mifi device today. Still has a 5GB data cap
:(

I am not sure how fast ill hit that limit - but I hit that limit on my
T-Mobile MyTouch 4g in about 5 days previously...

